# Onan Generator won't GENERATE



## LineXMich (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a Marguis  7000 on a 1992 Pace Arrow. The generator runs fine, but won't generate. it's not any of the circuit breakers or wiring. I'm thinking it's the generator head. Anyone have suggestions as to how to confirm? Or any other possible causes

Thanks 

Wayne


----------



## s.harrington (Aug 9, 2006)

Re: Onan Generator won't GENERATE

Test for power in the junction box in the generator compartment.  Some of these also have a push button breaker in them.  If you don't have power at the j-box when the generator is running and the breakers on the generator are OK then you will have to take it to a repair facility prefferably a cummins dealer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

Re: Onan Generator won't GENERATE

I think the prob is in u'r exciter winding ,, I worked for Cummins for a few years (they are the onan deler)
Anyway most of the time the gas gensets we found that the exciter winding or wire was burnt...
In my technical recomendtion is to contact u'r local onan dealer,, cause it sounds pretty serious


----------



## hertig (Sep 21, 2006)

Re: Onan Generator won't GENERATE

How do you know it's 'not generating'?  If you are not getting power inside the RV, perhaps your transfer switch is bad.  If you have measured no power right at the output of the generator, then that puppy is sick.


----------



## Kirk (Sep 22, 2006)

Re: Onan Generator won't GENERATE

Most Onan gensets that I am familiar with will not continue to run once the start switch is released, if there is no power output? But that doesn't mean that the power is going outiside of the set. I'm not sure what you mean by "the generator head," but you really don't want to just throw parts at it. Get out your multi-meter and start by taking some voltage readings. I would open the contorl box with the set not running, then with the cover secured to not make contact with anything, start the genset and check for voltage, starting at the output breaker that is on the set and working backward.


----------

